# Ms Factory R32.. sweet



## rob2006 (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone on here own this car?

NISSAN SKYLINE R32 GTR M'S FACTORY WIDE ARCH 636BHP on eBay, also, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 18-May-08 10:21:47 BST)

Best looking R32 i have seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Veilside widearch is a million times better looking tbh - that just spoils the beatiful r32 lines totally.

Butuz


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Are the spacers on the pic of the front wheel bloody big or what


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Butuz said:


> Veilside widearch is a million times better looking tbh - that just spoils the beatiful r32 lines totally.
> 
> Butuz



nah the takano kits the one:thumbsup:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't like wide-arch R32's and this one looks more like a toy than a car. Definitely not my style.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

yuk


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Marley Factory?


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I like it


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Thats James, Street Candy


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

bobwoolmer said:


> nah the takano kits the one:thumbsup:



Whats one of them look like?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

uke: 

All I can say really. To be fair bodykits arent really my thing....Im sure someone somewhere is wetting themselves over that  .

TT


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

not my thing but as said before im sure its someones somewhere:thumbsup:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

i like this car alot ....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

You always did have a thing for masculine bottoms !!

   

lololololol

Seen the car a couple of times, looks pretty mad in the flesh to be fair.

j.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I always think of all the original body work rotting away under all that fibre glass, and you dont know if the body is any good to start off with

Now if you want to buy a factory tuner car

@nifty: –|–ó

I choose this


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I believe this car has just been bought by an old school Berkshire Flyer.

You know who I mean, PMJ.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

i know, it was parked in my driveway last night... much better in the flesh...


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I wonder if this is the same car

@nifty: –|–ó


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

Lith said:


> Marley Factory?



hey com'on now, dont knock the marley, at 3 dollars a meter wholsale there the cheapest side skirts around, drifters best friend .lol:chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

not a fan of the M's Factory kit, but it sure looks stunning on this car:









and...$30-50K for a Calsonic Group A R32? Is that the real deal or a replica?? There are a LOT of trick and bespoke parts that went on those Group A R32s, helped them be so bloody fast on the track. I just bought a Calsonic R32 actually, but it won't be nearly as fast - it's 1/12th the size


----------



## sepp (Feb 2, 2008)

Bodykit not my taste, like all these things, just a matter of personal opinion though, some people will love it. I think it just ruins the R32's classic lines.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes I bought this car and yes It has M's Factory links as it was 1 of the 3 they had.


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

My be slated for this but my fav is the Bee-R R32 to R34 widearch kit, dunno how it would look if it was done as a street car but i really like the 'R32' D1 GP Car


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I know the kit you mean it is a really nice one.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Bout time..... its lush....


----------

